# Winter is here...



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Nov 11, 2012)

*So winter is here in Minnesota. It snowed for the first time today, and the bunnies waterbottles are freezing!! 

So last winter the only bunny I had was Lila and I kept her outside in a hutch. It worked but it got pretty cold like below zero and I don't know if she was comfortable outdoors.I put insulation on her hutch and Iused a heated water bottle and a heat pad and she survived *

*This year I have 2 more bunnies. They both have a hutch also but they don't have a heat pad or heated water bottle.

So my question is, should I keep them outside or in my garage? In my garage it's insulated but not heated and myparents have theirvanin there but no other vehicles.

If I keep them outside I will most likely have to buy my two new bunnies eacha heated water bottle and heat pad cause that is what I used for Lila last year. If they're in the garage I will probably not need to because it shouldn't get below freezing in there.

My plan is to put them all inmy garage but people have told me that it isn't healthy to have them in the garage. What do you guys think? I wish I could keep them in my house but my parents won't let me so the garage or outdoors are my only options.

If you think I should keep them outdoors, do you know any home remedies to keep the buns warm so I don't have to spend soo much money??

Thanks everyone!! *


----------



## MiserySmith (Nov 11, 2012)

I've never kept animals outdoors but if it was me I'd prefer them in the garage moved as far as possible from the car at least so that they've got some protection from wind and such, but you can still let them outside in their usual pen or whatever if it's not too bad out. I'm guessing night time is the worst and you're going to want a lot of hay for them and probably some kind of heating pad if it's going to be really bad. Maybe old blankets would help too.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Nov 12, 2012)

*Misery: Thanks for the reply! Our garage is kinda small and with 3 hutches in there they might be close to the car, but hopefully that's alright *


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 12, 2012)

I've had outside buns for going on 9 years now~they've always done fine, we just keep it as insulated as we can though it gets down to like 5 degrees or below zero with the wind chill sometimes in the dead of winter. I'd hesitate for the garage due to fumes from the car/gasoline. I guess it depends how much you'd be taking the cars in and out though throughout the winter.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have my outdoor rabbits in a barn, and then covered their cages with blankets, because heat rises. I would say, garage, because it can block cold wind, and then you can heat the cages however you like. Although, I agree with Mia, I wonder about the fumes...?


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Nov 12, 2012)

*We take the car out usually only once a day. We make sure the garage door is open before we start the van and then we leave the door open a while after. Do you think this will be alright?

I've had my rabbit Charlie in our garage since May 2012 so it must be? *


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, I think that will be fine!


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 13, 2012)

just a word of caution regarding putting your bun in the garage....i lost two bunnys within weeks of each other that i was keeping in the garag. there were three there and two died. we did not park ANY vehicles in there but...we had gas powered weed whips a power washer and other small engine powed things along with things like charcoal, kerosene , fertilizer etc. all these things produce carbon monoxide. after inquiring about their fast mysterious deaths a couple people suggested the carbon monoxide. after researching that possibility i learned indeed that is what caused their untimely death, almost everything they listed as monoxide causing was in our garage,EXCEPT a motor vehicle. that was a very painful lesson. and i still cry over my ignorance having caused my furbabies death. now my last bunny survived, and is thriving, but we took ALL chemicals and ANYTHING with a combustible engine out of the garage and Walter is doing fine. i do have concerns about when it gets really cold and below freezing, but i have put a furry rug in his cage to lay on and extra hay in his litterbox to contain some of his body heat, but time will tell, good luck and please check your garage for other things that produce toxic fumes (especially ones that have no smells)


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 13, 2012)

best bet would be to pick up a carbon monoxide detector - I think I got a carbon monoxide detector AND smoke detector (as a set) for < $20. it'll provide peace of mind.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree with Jennifer ^


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Nov 14, 2012)

*Julie: Omg! That scares me! I will see if I can buy a carbon monoxide detector. 

Do most of you think that it would be fine to have the bunnnies outside in below zero temps rather than the garage? I would have them outside I'm just worried about the cold.What do u guys think? *


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hm... It could be done, I think. Just make sure they're heated VERY well  Has Rue's brother found a home? I'm just curious cuz you said you had 3 buns


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Nov 14, 2012)

I think either way is fine.. last night was freezing like -2'c and I went to feed my bunnies and they all had nice warm ears! When my hands were like ice after only being out there for a few minutes! I don't give my bunnies water bottles or anything, I just fill straw right until the top of the hutch and make a little nest things and they lie in the best to stay warm and put 2 layers of tarp around the whole hutch  my bunnies have always been outside in the winter and do fine  so either way I think is fine


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 14, 2012)

iLuvMyLilBuns wrote:


> *
> 
> So last winter the only bunny I had was Lila and I kept her outside in a hutch. It worked but it got pretty cold like below zero and I don't know if she was comfortable outdoors.Â I put insulation on her hutch and IÂ used a heated water bottle and a heat pad and she survived *
> [/b]
> ...



Can you bring them inside for the winter at least? I think it's evident you are worried about your buns. You said last winter you didn't think she was comfortable outside but she "survived". yikes! That's kinda scary to think survival is a concern. However, I do agree with you it should be. I live in Iowa and our winters are brutal. I imagine it's worse in Minnesota.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 14, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> iLuvMyLilBuns wrote:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



Last night my Ripley hopped his way in to stay for the winter.  I think this is a great way to go.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Nov 14, 2012)

*Thanks for all the replies!  Like I said before, inside my house isn't an option because I live with my parents and sadlythey don't want them in the house  It's great that all of you are suggesting to put them in my house but like I said, it isn't an option 

I have another question, I will be buying a carbon monoxide detector, but isn't their only fumes from the car if it's running? If the car is off and other small engine powered things shouldn't they be fine? Will the fumes still be coming out?? 

I want to have them in my garage to help with the cold and wind but this carbon monoxide stuff is scaring me!*


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Nov 14, 2012)

*Christisna: I decided to name the little guy Jack, and no he doesn't have a home yet but he will be going to live with my cousin if I don't find a home for him  

So either way he will be going to a new home in a few weeks  I have flyers out, an add in the newspaper, and on the internet so hopefully I get a call *


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice!  I think you should be okay keeping them in the garage; but I'm not positive


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 14, 2012)

I live in SoCal, so the weather usually stays mild lol it took me a second to realize you lived in Minnesota. Jack is a cute name! And with selling him, you usually don't get replies until they are available.


----------



## JBun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, an engine has to be running for there to be carbon monoxide fumes. Keep in mind that fumes can still be in the garage after the car is gone and the door shut, unless the garage has enough time to air out after the car was running. If you have a CO detector out there then that will give you warning if there is any CO still in the garage, and you'll be able to know if keeping your rabbits in the garage is going to be safe.

Also you'll want to make sure there are no pesticides stored near your rabbits.


----------



## luvthempigs (Nov 14, 2012)

I would be scared of the garage if a car is going in and out daily. I really think it's safer outside.

I used to buy a thick plastic sheeting and staple it around my hutches (using a staple gun) in the winter. That along with extra hay for bedding kept them warm (bunnies are okay with the cold but not the wind) I used to keep the hunches under trees in the summer (for shade)and move them to behind the garage for the winter to use the solid wall as a wind breaker.

Water bottles really don't cut it in the winter as they freeze. I found using Tupperware bowls as water dishes worked great because while they would freeze after a certain amount of time they wouldn't break trying to get the ice out at feeding time. In the winter I checked and changed out water twice a day. If its frozen it's no good to your bunny


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 15, 2012)

luvthempigs wrote:


> I would be scared of the garage if a car is going in and out daily. I really think it's safer outside.
> 
> I used to buy a thick plastic sheeting and staple it around my hutches (using a staple gun) in the winter. That along with extra hay for bedding kept them warm (bunnies are okay with the cold but not the wind) I used to keep the hunches under trees in the summer (for shade)and move them to behind the garage for the winter to use the solid wall as a wind breaker.
> 
> Water bottles really don't cut it in the winter as they freeze. I found using Tupperware bowls as water dishes worked great because while they would freeze after a certain amount of time they wouldn't break trying to get the ice out at feeding time. In the winter I checked and changed out water twice a day. If its frozen it's no good to your bunny



Agreed. We did the plastic sheeting from a roll on at the hardware store stapled on. But, I didn't do water dishes, but heated water bottles because i was too scared they would get wet in a dish and freeze as I have a friend who bred rabbits who had this happen.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Nov 15, 2012)

*I think I'll just buy a carbon monoxide detector tonight and see if it's safe in the garage. If it's not, I'll just keep them in my backyard and winter proof their hutches 

Thanks for all the input!*


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 15, 2012)

as i stated before, a motor vehicle is NOT the only thing that produces carbon monoxide, please google it and you will find MANY common things kept in a garage produce carbon monoxide. i do think a detector is a good idea though. Please google carbon monoxide poisoning in animals and you will find a list of stuff to be watchful of. once you get that figured out, i think your bun will be fine in the garage.


----------

